# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [Lemim]Bien le bonjour !

## Lemim

Bonjour  tous,

Je me dcide enfin  me prsenter, aprs mon inscription le 24/05/2003  ::roll:: 
Michael 31 ans, cela fait plusieurs annes que je travail sur internet et je suis le fondateur du portail Polaroid Passion : www.polaroid-passion.com !

Cela fait un moment que je viens sur Developpez, profitant des articles et  discussions qui sont pour moi vraiment enrichissantes, donc un grand merci pour ce site et  ceux qui l'animent  :;): 

A trs vite sur le forum.

Bien  vous,

Michael

----------


## nabilaaa

alors soyez la bien venu!!

----------

